# Kerastase?



## Vicky88 (Jul 15, 2006)

I have heard good things about Kerastase hair products so want to get some but I am finding it hard to decide which one I need.

My hair is a bit dry and VERY frizzy at the ends, generally the rest of my hair is in quite good condition althogh my scalp does get slightly itchy sometimes - I don't get dandruff though.

Would I need their Nutritive range? Can you mix and match between ranges? Thanks!!


----------



## Lalli (Jul 15, 2006)

i was thinking of what to get aswell my hair is the same its gone so dry i need to fix it before uni starts!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 15, 2006)

From what I gather, I think I need Dermo-Calm Bain Riche Haute Tolerance shampoo for my itchy scalp, Nutritive Creme Elasto Curl leave-in conditioner for my frizzy, curly hair, Nutritive Masque Oléo-Relax treatment mask for the dry/frizzyness and Kerastase Kerastase Nutritive Serum and Kerastase Kerastase Nutritive Creme Elasto Curl to style.

But I am not sure. XD


----------



## Lalli (Jul 15, 2006)

Are Lush products any good for hair?


----------



## colleen389 (Jul 15, 2006)

I use the Kerastase Bain Satin shampoo and Goldwell Kerasilk rich care treatment as conditioner, I have colored hair and this combo works really well.  When I blowdry I use the kerastase nutri body mouse on my roots and the oleo relax on the rest of my hair, especially the ends.  

I've used the Lait Nutri-sculpt too, but it made my scalp flakey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The stuff is super pricey, I don't know if I'd pay full price for any of it other then the styling products.  I'm just lucky to have a stock because my best friend worked at a salon that carried the line...


----------



## nenebird (Jul 15, 2006)

*Kerastase*

i have used the conditioners mainly for a couple years. I have fine, dry tending to frizz shoulder length colored hair. 

The masqueintense is my fav conditioner.  I usually buy off Ebay.  

For a dry scalp - I have it too - I find that a gentle shampoo is best. Elucence, Giovanni or Halo work for me. The Kerastase shampoo is nice but too expensive for my tastes.  

I starting take Flax oil capsules and that has helped my dry scalp and the itch.


----------



## mitziedoll (Jul 15, 2006)

I love Kerastase.  It's expensive but worth every penny and those who tell you differently are not using it right.  For your hair I would use:
Bain Satin 2 shampoo
Lait Vital protein conditioner
Lait Nutri Sculpt (for blow drying)(this is light and won't make your hair flat)
Serum nutri-sculpt (for your ends to keep them smooth and finished after blow drying)
My fave Kerastase product is a deep conditioner called aqua oleum.  You buy a treatment on ebay for like 10.00 it looks like a mini liquor bottle.  What you do is put it in a spray bottle, spray on your hair.  It smells soooo good and afterward your hair will be in the best condition ever.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 15, 2006)

Is it still okay to use the products for dry hair if I have coloured my hair or would I have to switch to the coloured hair range?


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 15, 2006)

I have heard Loreal's Ture nature thearphy is thr exact same thing 1/3 less of the price


----------



## honeychild (Jul 16, 2006)

Quote:

  You buy a treatment on ebay for like 10.00 it looks like a mini liquor bottle  
 
What seller do you use on eBay Mitziedoll?


----------



## Glitziegal (Jul 16, 2006)

Hiya,
I am a huge Kerastase fan.  I used to work in a Kerastase gold star salon and attended a few lectures.  The evidence I saw has converted me for life.

I am trying to grow my hair and colour it regularly. So I use the resistance range.  I buy my vita ciment from E-bay as it isn't available to buy over the counter as it is a salon treatment. 

In my opinion Kerastase is unbeatable as shampoo and conditioner, but their styling products are nowhere near as good.
Your best bet to find out which products are best for you go into a salon which sells Kerastase.  Al salons which sell the product are supposed to have staff specifically trained to advise on which products are best for you.

I would go with a shampoo, conditioner, and masque for now and hold back off the styling products.
Once you know which products are right for you HQ Hair and pretty reasonable and you can get bigger and regular sizes of products off E-bay.
HTH


----------



## Scintilla (Aug 18, 2006)

I've tried these products from Kerastase: 
- *Bain Satin 3* shampoo (Nutritive): One of my favourite shampoos! Gentle, moisturizing, leaves my hair soft. However, Therappe from Nexxus or C-System Hydrating shampoo from MOP work just as well for me
- *Masquintense Fins *mask (Nutritive): didn't like it. It left my hair limp while the ends were still dry. Complete waste of money.
- *Bain de force *shampoo & *Ciment Anti-Usure* conditioner & *Forcintense* treatment (Resistance): while these left my hair silky and smelling lovely, I didn't really notice the strenghtening&reconstructing they promise. (Like I do with Joico K-Pak Reconstructor, for example) Ok products but not nice enough for the price...

My hair's long, fine and tends to get dry as I highlight it.


----------



## Cyn (Aug 18, 2006)

I had a treatment done to my hair when I went to Gene Juarez, she sprayed something on my hair and it really made a difference.  Does anyone have some guesses on what it is called?  I asked for a deep conditioning treatment, but I was surprised to see she used a spray.


----------



## zombie_candy (Aug 19, 2006)

Sorry to be such a noob but where are Kerastase products sold ? Is it only in the US ? I live in Canada


----------

